# drag queen



## Skatinginbc

'Drag queen' 中文怎麼說?
Context: 英語的'girly girl', 其實和所謂的'drag queen'有共通點, 都是以誇張的女人味為特徵, 唯一的區別是前者天生是女的, 後者天生是男的。
註: 我可不要"人妖"之類, 具有強烈負面意義的翻譯, 我想要知道的是有沒有偏中性的。謝謝。


----------



## brofeelgood

Drag 是穿异性衣服的玩意儿, e.g. a drag party, dressed in drag.

Drag queen = 爱打扮成女人/穿女人衣服的男人 = 易服癖患者
Drag artist = 易服演员/易服表演者


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, Bro.


brofeelgood said:


> 易服癖患者


predetermined judgment: a mental illness.


brofeelgood said:


> drag artist = 易服演员/易服表演者


Let's see: 英語的'girly girl', 其實和所謂的"易服演员(or 易服藝人)"有共通點, 都具有誇張戲劇性的女人味, 唯一的區別是前者天生是女的, 後者天生是男的。  It sort of works (問題是: "drag queen"這個詞不一定指易服演员.  我想要表達的"drag queen"是: 顯現誇張女性性角色的易服男士).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

应该没有现成的词来翻。只能造词。据说脸书上有54种性别，我觉得中文要被玩坏了

如果造词的话，直译无妨。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 应该没有现成的词来翻。只能造词。


"易服皇后" , 中國人聽得懂吗?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> "易服皇后" , 中國人聽得懂吗?


听不听得懂都没关系，反正都得加注


----------



## ktdd

中文有个词叫伪娘，基本中性。百度有个伪娘吧，是男扮女装者交流的基地。不过感觉上还是同drag queen有差别，比如对年龄的暗示，以及同日本动漫的关系。


----------



## SuperXW

一般来说，“异装癖”就可以了，又不歧视，又不动漫。缺点是太过中性，没感情色彩，也不知是男是女。


----------



## darren8221

男扮女裝？


----------



## Carrie_Jaye

男扮女裝 sounds straight forward enough~ 另外 "反串女王" 如何??? Though it's more related to cross-dressing.


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝大家相助。學了幾個新詞。 謝謝。


SuperXW said:


> “异装癖”就可以了，又不歧视，又不动漫。缺点是太过中性


癖 (从疒辟声, 疒, 疾也, 病也, 《正字通》癖, 嗜好之病) = fetishism (a form of sexual behavior in which gratification is linked to an abnormal degree to a particular object, activity, part of the body, etc.).
“异装癖” corresponds to _transvestic fetishism_, concerning those (typically heterosexual males) that cross-dress as part of a sexual fetish (异装癖, 又称异性装扮癖，是指通过穿着异性服装而得到性兴奋的一种性变态，患者多为异性恋，以男性居多)。

“异装癖” does not equate "drag queen".


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 謝謝大家相助。學了幾個新詞。 謝謝。
> 
> 癖 (从疒辟声, 疒, 疾也, 病也, 《正字通》癖, 嗜好之病) = fetishism (a form of sexual behavior in which gratification is linked to an abnormal degree to a particular object, activity, part of the body, etc.).
> “异装癖” corresponds to _transvestic fetishism_, a psychiatric disorder concerning those (typically heterosexual males) that cross-dress as part of a sexual fetish (异装癖, 又称异性装扮癖，是指通过穿着异性服装而得到性兴奋的一种性变态，患者多为异性恋，以男性居多)。
> 
> “异装癖” does not equate "drag queen".  Being a drag queen is not considered a mental disorder by the American Psychiatric Association (APA).  Being a transvestic fetishist, however, is.


我就知道你对“癖”的用法又有微词……
现在使用“xx癖”表示“有xx嗜好的人”已经比较中性了，你也可以认为“癖”字被滥用了，总之会比“患者”中性、casual得多。比如上网看会发现有人自称“设计癖”、“考据癖”、“阅读癖”……像您这种也可以称为“考据癖”，“文字癖”……
“xx癖”中，癖可仅取“偏好、嗜好、癖好”之意。
Drag queen没有完全对应的词，所有的译法都要加注解。


----------



## Skatinginbc

自稱考據癖是自嘲自謙或自樹形象, 被稱有考據癖, 好像被叫 nerd 一樣, 總覺言下之意是考據得走火入魔, 鑽牛角尖。我有潔癖 ==> 中性。 你有潔癖 ==> 你愛乾淨得有點過火, 超出常理要求。

我在上帖只是想指出: 異裝癖, 如露陰癖, 受虐癖, 戀屍癖等等, 在精神醫學和臨床心理學中是專有名詞。既是專有名詞, 癖於異裝癖就有其特定涵義。


----------

